# Rustoleum or Krylon?



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

OK,
I'm getting ready to paint the wheel I made. 

The two paints that have been suggested, on the forums, are Rustoleum or Krylon. I called the manufacturer on both types of paint. They both said they were safe for painting the galvanized wheel for my rat. With Rustoleum they said to use the one for "indoors". Krylon said any of their paints would be safe. I'm going with a spray paint. 

With Rustoleum they said to allow it to cure for 2 weeks. With Krylon they said allow it to cure for 1 week, but if I wanted I could do 2 weeks. They said the Krylon would be fine after 1 week, but if I had concerns I could wait longer. They both said that allowing it to cure, before use, would make it more chip resistant. So, I'm guessing the paint gets stronger as it cures. 

Both paints have nice colors, but I'm going to go with blue. I just like blue. 

So, who has used either of these paints and how well did they work?


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

I used both, though I intended to just use Rustoleum. I accidentally grabbed a can of Krylon rust-preventative paint. I really preffered the Rustoleum, personally. I didn't contact the manufacturers but I saw a quote they gave in relation to bird cages, and Krylon said they were not certain of the toxicity levels over time. I just felt the Krylon was very gritty when sprayed on (and I got the glossy kind) and the Rustoleum was much smoother with fewer coats. I just liked it better. You would need to use several coats to get a satisfying gloss and let it cure for a week at least!


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

Rustoleum is a zinc based product and deadly toxic to all animals. Very very dangerous. 

I've been doing krylon for 30 years. And it's not gritty it's very smooth.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

wtv you choose make sure it doesnt have zinc chromates and lead in it and that it is zero or low v.o.c which you won't find in aerosol paints. If you can, get natural paint or child safe paint ( logo of mother with child on can ) which is the best you can do for your pet


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the info. 
It looks like I'll be needing to do a little more research. I'm still going to go with blue. I just don't know what type/brand of paint.


----------

